# Performance Driving School



## SteveGiant (Feb 5, 2002)

DW was VERY nice to surprise me with a trip to Spartanburg for my 40th birthday and I can hardly contain myself! Two couples going but only the boys will be driving. Two day school starting on 10/9. 

Anyone else planning on that date?

If you've been to the school please share what I can expect? Anything you would have do different next time around?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did the two day M school last year. I'm not sure which 2 day school you will be going to. Assuming it is the same, the accomidations at the Marriott and I think some meals were included - need to check the website to be sure but I think dinners and breakfasts at the Marriott were included. Lunches at the Performance Center were definitely included. You also get a free helmet, a shirt, and a jacket. There is a little classroom time but most of your time is driving M3s, M5s, and M6s on the track. You do individual turns and then get a chance to put it together on the track. They put some cones out to slow you down but you can still get up to about 100 mph. They have 1Ms now, I hear, so maybe you would get to drive one of those too if you can handle a manual. The M3s are DCT and the M5 and M6 are SMT (automated manuals). You also do some exercise/races on the skidpad. First you get experience recovering from understeer and oversteer. If you get it quick enough, you get a chance to drift the skidpad. Later you do rat races and timed laps on the other skidpad which has been wet down. 

Usually you are in the car by yourself with a walkie talkie so the instructors can coach you. On the understeer/oversteer exercise you have an instructor in the car. Occasionally an instructor may volunteer to ride with you on the track. 

You are going to have a BLAST. These are very nice, very powerful cars and you will be encouraged to drive them HARD. You will get yelled out more for dogging it than for getting a little out of control occasionally. You drive in M-mode and it is possible to get the car sideways (ask me how I know  ). 

The instructors are race car drivers and very experienced teachers. They're also nice interesting guys. The whole experience was great.

Jim


----------

